# indian PCC from U.A.E



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all
I am new here.very useful forum
I am living in UAE for the past 8 years,
I Applied for Visa-176( SA )on 22 Dec,got case officer on feb 12,medical,PCC (U.A.E)submited on 1 march ,medical finalized-15 march.
Today my agent told me they received one email from CO ,they need PCC from india too.because DIAC need PCC from last 10 years lived country .But my agent didnt inform me about this when i submitted the PCC from U.A.E police,now i have to wait 2 months to get it.
Any body applied from U.A.E for indian PCC ,please share your experience.
Thanks n advance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes you do need PCC for all countries you have resided in for over a year in last 10 years. I cant help you with the Indian PCC in UAE but as and when you apply for the same, they will give you an acknowledgment receipt, scan the same and send it to the CO as a proof that you have applied for the same and are waiting.

If you want the procedure to be fast and can afford going to India, do it, the PCC in India will take not more than a couple of days provided your police verification was clear when you got the passport made. If you have family in India, it is worth sending them to the passport office to check.


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> yes you do need PCC for all countries you have resided in for over a year in last 10 years. I cant help you with the Indian PCC in UAE but as and when you apply for the same, they will give you an acknowledgment receipt, scan the same and send it to the CO as a proof that you have applied for the same and are waiting.
> 
> If you want the procedure to be fast and can afford going to India, do it, the PCC in India will take not more than a couple of days provided your police verification was clear when you got the passport made. If you have family in India, it is worth sending them to the passport office to check.


Thanks ANJ1976
I already submitted for PCC from Indian consulate Dubai,they told me within 12 days the will give me ,as you said i will scan the receipt and send to my CO.

What you think... there will be any delay for my application because of this ,medical finalized on 15 March (we are 5 Members me wife and 3 kids)

I got lots of knowledge from your previous posts keep it up .
All the best for your move....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi latbee..
i forgot to welcome to the forum ..
i do not see a reason why it would delay your process.. we had to wait for a month fr our daughter's medicals as we got her birth certificate 2 month after she was born adn we got a CO in November (she is october born). we informed teh CO about her, once we got her birth certificate, we applied for her passport in tatkal service, got it in 5 days, then came her medicals in december end.

anyways, all said and done, they do not ask for medicals and pcc till they are sure about your other documents. once they are met only then they ask for meds and PCC.

relax, the visa will be with u maximum a fortnight post submitting the PCC 

all teh best


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

Big relief ..... after reading your post thanks....
Do you know about family assistance income in aus,please share it with me,i have 3 kids 5,4,n 2 yr old.
For school admission TC and immunization doc.is enough??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not sure, for that you have to read centerlink family benefits. but from what i know you do get about 7500A$ each year (depending on the child age). I have been concentrating more on things like what all to take, how to send stuff etc etc right now, i guess once i am there i will update everyone about my findings about life post arrival


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi latbee..
> i forgot to welcome to the forum ..
> i do not see a reason why it would delay your process.. we had to wait for a month fr our daughter's medicals as we got her birth certificate 2 month after she was born adn we got a CO in November (she is october born). we informed teh CO about her, once we got her birth certificate, we applied for her passport in tatkal service, got it in 5 days, then came her medicals in december end.
> 
> ...


Dear ANJALI

At last i got my visa grand letter.....THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT..........


Nationality:indian,TRA -25 MAY,IELTS-20 JUN,
SA-176 SMP Applications:21/10/2010,SMP Granted:09/11/2010, CO : 15 February 2011
Medicals submitted:FEB 25,pcc:APRIL 1,Date visa granted:MAY 5


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

latbee said:


> Dear ANJALI
> 
> At last i got my visa grand letter.....THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT..........
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! latbee congrats for getting the visa in record time :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## latbee (Mar 26, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! latbee congrats for getting the visa in record time :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Dear ausimmi
thanks a lot
best of luck to you......


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

latbee said:


> Dear ausimmi
> thanks a lot
> best of luck to you......


Can you please update your timeline on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49-timelines-add-your-visa-timeline-here.html ???


----------



## pmd (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am a new member and read your thread which is very usefull to me.

I have applied for Australian PR under Skilled –Independent(subclass 175).

Now got request to submit the Medicals and PCC for me and my family.

I am in Dubai and trying to figure out where to go and get the work done.

Please guide me where can i get the Indian PCC and Dubai PCC? and where you did your medicals and how much it costed?


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

pmd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member and read your thread which is very usefull to me.
> 
> ...


Hi PMD,

you can visit indian consulate in abudhabi for indian pcc but before that you need to obtain UAE PCC.

Please share your time line as well

Good luck

Regards

satish


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

*Call Me*



pmd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member and read your thread which is very usefull to me.
> 
> ...


Hi PMD,

I just went through the same procedures 3 weeks ago. I live in Dubai and have applied for 176. Pls email me at [email protected] and I will give you my mobile number so that we can chat about it.

Regards,
Adrian


----------



## pmd (Nov 13, 2011)

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi PMD,
> 
> you can visit indian consulate in abudhabi for indian pcc but before that you need to obtain UAE PCC.
> 
> ...



Hi Satish,

Today i enquired at the Indian consulate office in Bur dubai and they said i need to apply for the Indian PCC thru the BLS international , they are outsourcing the passport related work. But as my passport is hand written it may take 40 days they said.

Can i apply for Indian PCC in Abudhabi? will it be faster? but i have Dubai Visa.

Please share your experience, Have you got your Visa grant?


Thanks,
Murali


----------



## pmd (Nov 13, 2011)

*Indian PCC from U.A.E*

Dear all members,

I like share my experience.
I applied thru the agent WWICS under Skilled indpendent subclass 175.

My time line:
17 Nov 09-Filed to Skills assesment-Mechanical engineer (ASCO 2126-11)
17 July 10 -Wrote IELTS and got 7 in each module, to meet the new point system.
18 Feb 11 -Received positive skills assesment.
30 Jan 11 -Submitted docs for DIAC filing to the Agent.
08 Mar 11 -Received acknowledgement from DIAC for receipt of my Application.
09 Nov 11 -Medical and PCC requested from DIAC case officer.
01 Dec 11 -Submitted all PCC and medicals.
Expecting a Visa grant.

One important thing for those stayed in singapore for more than a year:
By the new policy of Singapore police they wont issue a Police clearance for Non-Citizens. But still they can issue it to DIAC directly. I am posting more info about this in the Singapore PCC thread.


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

In order to obtain an Indian PCC from the Indian High Commission in UAE, is it mandatory to first apply for a PCC from the Dubai Police?


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

gbr said:


> In order to obtain an Indian PCC from the Indian High Commission in UAE, is it mandatory to first apply for a PCC from the Dubai Police?


It is not mandatory. Indian PCC is for the duration you spent in India. It has nothing to do with your stay in the UAE.


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

pmd said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> Today i enquired at the Indian consulate office in Bur dubai and they said i need to apply for the Indian PCC thru the BLS international , they are outsourcing the passport related work. But as my passport is hand written it may take 40 days they said.
> 
> ...


Hi

for you to obtain an indian PCC in uae, you will first require a pcc from dxb if dxb visa or auh if auh visa...both are simple procedures...just go to any police station in dxb and you can apply....i hear auh you can do it online as well..
once you get that 3-4 days...you can go to BLS in auh/dxb...since you have dxb visa you can apply in auh bls if u want, but you will need to show tenancy contract (i really dont know why, but thats what they need) you have to give them a copy...if you doing in dxb...go to bls they will verify your docs and you then go to consulate in dxb and submit.... 
I applied in auh few days back, am a dxb visa holder....its simple...everything gets done at bls itself.


----------



## Mandy Kaur (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi 
Im Mandy. I have applied for US Immigration and now i need to submit the police clearance from India. Im living in Dubai can I apply for Indian police clearance from Dubai? What are the documents required?
Thank you.


----------



## Mandy Kaur (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi
im mandy. i live in dubai and i have applied for US immigration. I need to get Police clearance from India. My question is can i get Indian police clearance from Dubai? what are the documents required? Whats the processing time?
Thank you.


----------

